# barrel shapped "MACONOCHIE LOWESTOFT" bottle?



## bermuda bottles (Jan 20, 2008)

Found this on a recent dive,It is barrel shapped 3 1/2" tall & 1 3/4" wide with a burst top.It reads "MACONOCHIE LOWESTOFT" & has 4 ribs top & bottom.I am not sure if it is an ink/poison or other,can anyone help with this,thanks.seems to be very unusual.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 20, 2008)

Pic#2


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 20, 2008)

Pic#3


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

Very Cool Brion!!! I like it!!!


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey. I found the exact same bottle a couple months ago here in Bermuda. I think its a great example of a barrel ink well. Oddly enough i have encountered the same problem that i see you have with yours!! The dirt trapped in the bottom of the ink well!!! hahahaha. Ive tried all sorts of muriatic acid mixes, and no luck. The dirt is really stuck down there!! You can also find large sized master inks that are about ten inches tall and that are identical to the small ink. Here is a pic of mine with the dirt stuck in the base. Great find by the way!


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2008)

BermudaBottles,

 What great treasures you rescue from the deep!!
 Found this on the Maconochie ....

 In West Ferry Road is the factory of Maconochie Bros., who during the Great War provided millions of tins of "rations" for the troops. Invented by Mr. Archibald White Maconochie, who died early in February, 1926, "the rations" consisted of beef, vegetables and gravy ready for consumption, a diet of the greatest value for the Forces at a time when the difficulties of rationing had become almost insuperable. Mr. Maconochie was Liberal Unionist M.P. for East Aberdeenshire in 1900+1906, and also a member of the Tariff Commission. The firm began business at Lowestoft in 1873: to-day the name is a household word. "Beachcomber," in the Daily Express, said: "The name Maconochie is a kind of 'spell-word' to evoke the slimy parados you leaned against, the sagging sandbags, cold knees and wrists, and drizzling dawns". 
 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2008)

BermudaBottles,
 I have to admit the info doesn't fit the bottle but the embossing does....what do you think?
 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2008)

here's another reference:
While walking around the island picking up the usual rubbish exposed by the wind​and wave action, an interesting bottle was found. Picked up by one of our daughters,​Emily, the bottle originates from Louiseâ€™s home town of Lowestoft in England. It​so happens that it was most likely a jar of pickled fruit produced by the Maconochie​Brothers during the early 1900â€™s! Its discovery caused a bit of excitement amongst​the island residents and Louiseâ€™s home town newspaper â€“ â€œThe Lowestoft Journalâ€​even ran a feature story on the bottle and the unique lifestyle of one of the townâ€™s​descendants.​​There is also a picture of the bottle but I cannot "grab" it....it's not exactly like yours though​​Regards,​


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Start Price*
 GBP 150.00

*Current Price*
 GBP 150.00

*Time Left*
 -

*Bid Count*
 0

*Buy It Now Price*
 -

*Reserve Price*
 -

*Start Time*
 Sunday, November 04, 2007

*End Time*
 Wednesday, November 14, 2007

*Location*
 norfolk


 See more about 'maconochie lowestoft barell ink bottle'

*Description*
 super 1860s  ink bottle from lowestoft thease are so hard come by this one is in good order  glass a little cloudy inside but still a great rare ink    postage Â£4.00   payments paypal// cheques//pickup                   

 Place a Bid![/align]

 Search 





 Categories




Bottles 

Insulators 
 More related categories




Reproduction 

Modern (1900-Now) 

Antique (Pre-1900) 









[home] [sitemap] 

 Search 





 Categories




Bottles 

Insulators 
 More related categories




Reproduction 

Modern (1900-Now) 

Antique (Pre-1900) 









[home] [sitemap] BINGO...this from Ebay....11/07 !![]


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry that site didn't "paste" well, but the picture was your bottle exactly!
 Regards,


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Marj,seems to be a desirable bottle,nice to know it is,didn't think it was an ink well[8D]


----------

